# [SOLVED] Minecraft Tekkit LAN Server



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have my own Tekkit LAN server where myself and 1 other person plays with me.

I have 4GB of RAM in my computer and the server is using 1 ~ 1.5GB of RAM as the Tekkit Launcher uses 1 ~ 2GB of RAM.

I am having very hard lag in Tekkit and wanted to know if there was a way of fixing the issue.

It seems be very laggy once we do tekkit things to the server, such as a reactor.

Any ideas how to fix the laggyness?

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Killpill (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Minecraft Tekkit LAN Server*

Hi there MC,

I have actually had this issue myself before. Have you tried these steps?

1. Make sure both your tekkit server, and client are updated to the latest version? (There was a bad patch a couple of weeks ago)

2. Allocate more ram to the tekkit server, 1.5 is a little low. Even for a small number of players it still needs I think about 1gb to run stable WITHOUT anyone connected.

2,5. If your system just can't handle more allocation to the server you might want to refrain from using anything that has relation to solar energy (For some odd reason the light detection in tekkit is very server side heavy... especially if your building in large quantities)

3.Last resort delete every entry/install of Java on your machine and re-install the latest version. It has in the past caused latency issues with me

Hope I could help,
good luck with the server


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Tekkit LAN Server*

Im pretty sure everything is updated to the latest version.

How can I take or give more RAM to the server? If there an option for that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Tekkit LAN Server*

I found out how to fix it.

In your Launch File you should see this:


```
java -Xmx4G -Xms2G -jar Tekkit.jar nogui
pause
```
"xms" is the initial allocated RAM, "xmx" is the max.

Just change it to what your computer can handle. Plus I had an overfill of Ice in a chest.


----------

